# The noosphere...



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

It looks like the Lexicanum is pretty light on the noosphere.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Noosphere

Anyone care to speculate on it. I've read Mechanicum and am finishing Titanicus. Both mention the noosphere but I believe Titanicus goes into greater detail about it.

It seems to me like the idea of a virtual world ala 1980 something. You know what I mean? Kind of like all those Max Headroom/Johnny Mnemonic ideas of the 80s combined with wireless technology and the "haptic" controls of Minority Report.

Really enjoying Titanicus. I may reread it once I finish. :good:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont remember reading much of this in 'Mechanicum' but it was the purpose of the golden throne (not the real one?) created by Zeth to tap into this Noosphere?

The question is then what is and how can one access pure knowledge? (here goes!)

It would seem to be based within the warp, the realm of Chaos. Would it result in servitutde to Chaos? or more specifically Tzeentch?

How can one harness the secrets of the warp without going mad or being devoted to Chaos?

(I havnt read Titanicus so i dont know of any fluff revealed in this?) :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It seemed to me to be just a very rapid and efficient way of sharing information. Like a wireles network.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It seemed to me to be just a very rapid and efficient way of sharing information. Like a wireles network.


Thats makes sense. Maybe they were on the verge on re-inventing the STC's?


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

A couple of things were covered tech-wise in Mechanicum. The "discover all knowledge thing" that Zeth was working on is like an STC on steroids. STCs collected all human knowledge up until the Dark Age of technology - this thing would have taken it beyond that. 

The Noosphere was a different thing. I'm assuming it's another "rediscovery" (can't have any new inventions walking around on Mars), but can't exactly recall how covert Zeth and her allies were with it. It certainly read to me like a wireless network; the fact that the main heroine could see it without augmentation just marks her as a witch, putting her about here on the heresy meter:


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

The Noosphere was an information layer added over reality. Kind of like a life Heads-up Display. It was also interactable, so one could effect the noosphere of others and thus communicate. If I recall correctly, because communication between it and regular machine code (an all digital communication layer vice a fast binary code) was incompatible, it was unaffected by the scrap-code virus.

Elysian


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah so the noosphere is like the augmented reality from Shadowrun. Makes sense.


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

That other thing that Zeth was working on was known at the Akashic reader... a reference to the Akashic Records I believe. The sum total of all knowledge that ever has been or will be.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akashic_records


The concept of a noosphere is latter era science fiction/philosophy too. The 40k adaptation smacks of a virtual reality wireless network though. In Titanicus I remember reading one of the adepts was pissed because another adept's noosphere was full of stuff about how her twin sister had become a Princeps' apprentice... I imagine this to be like one of those really annoying MySpace pages that bogs your PC down. And being "wired" to view the overlay of wireless virtual reality one couldn't shut out all the crap.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noosphere


More speculation though. Don't let me answer my own question.


----------

